# The fight might be interesting



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or not


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Link to the fight for free

https://www.segi.tv/thorvseddie


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I might give that a pass, testosterone levels don't need charging ATM:laugh:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

To save me looking through 14 minutes of video Kev: who are these 2?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lazy sod, I could care less for either of them but I will watch them do the dance which I somehow think will be choreographed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What is it boxing? MMA?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you forgotten how to spell Google G???


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

CBA Kev...

I thought you might be easier as you posted the vid as I didn't want to watch 14 mins to find out.

Edited to add - I wish I had now - it would be easier :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah but you don't mind me typing for ten minutes do you > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

On the other hand it can take me 10 mins to get into a see some of the vids you offer Kev. By the time it says you can't watch and go look on Youtube which I have to find my log in details and then it's not my cuppa tea. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. But I'm not complaining.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think I've ever logged out of YouTube Ray, don't see any reason to either.

I agree it's annoying that some you can watch and some you have to go direct, dunno why that would be.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Must me going back and forth on different computers to Portugal Kev.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yeah but you don't mind me typing for ten minutes do you > >


10 mins to write down 2 names? I thought you had watched the video before you posted it or perhaps you liked....whatever it is...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not much point if you don't know who they are you probably wouldn't be interested and anyway if you'd watched it you'd know by now.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

OK fair enough but If I had the names I could google them couldn't I?

Just answer one question though if you could - what type of fighting is it? Boxing? MMA?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes

this is more fun than our usual banter innit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just Google Eddie, and look down the list and it might give you some info, but I don't think you'll be interested or you'd have known, not many eddies out there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Cept in rivers n the sea.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just Google Eddie, and look down the list and it might give you some info, but I don't think you'll be interested or you'd have known, not many eddies out there.


Right, thanks...

Is it this?

https://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/eddie-hall-breaks-silence-thor-26477203


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, you now know more than me, I'm just interested in the actual fight not all the crap outside the ring, hence I'd have had to look ii up to tell you and so it'd be easier for you to do it.

And it only took 20 posts > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit of history for anyone interested.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/11652567/eddie-hall-hafthor-bjornsson-cheat-claims-boxing/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, that was a bit of a none event, we wasted half an hour waiting for something we could watch but gave up in the end.

I just tried to watch it again and there's nothing to see on Segi TV

this on YouTube


----------

